# Dhaka, Bangladesh (a city of 15 million)



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, nice to see this thread back, i completely forgot about it. Thanks for the updates Dhakaiya.


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

woow dhaka looks more like manila! great photos!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*very nice job zaki, you have completely changed my image of Dhaka and i guess that is the best thing you can do in ssc. nice job man! kay:*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, media only reports the negative aspects of Bangladesh but NEVER talks about our positive sides.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

santoloco said:


> woow dhaka looks more like manila! great photos!


some people disagree with that, i said that before but they said no.


----------



## santoloco (Mar 25, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> some people disagree with that, i said that before but they said no.


why not? :dunno:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kamlapur Railway Station (photos belong to *Tanzirian*)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Gulshan Intersection*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

People's Insurance Building









PetroBangla


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

santoloco said:


> why not? :dunno:


i don't know, I said it looked like a Manila but they said 'they kindly disagree'.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazaar


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

nice highrises


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

How about voting in this *>>>thread<<<* if some people made positive comments about Dhaka


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Campus mosque, Dhaka University


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

There was a famous personality from Bangladesh that said if solarcells where 50% cheaper or something, most people in the country would have their own solarcells or at least communities. How is the energysituation there?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Electricity is lacking to be honest. Its OK in the posh urban areas but in the hingier parts of the metropolitans and the rural areas, loadshedding of 2-3 hours everyday is common. Steps have been taken to solve the crisis however. A few billion dollars have already been allocated to the sector. Richer farmers use their own electricity from solar cells in rural Bangladesh.


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, I have never seen pics of Dhaka, and it looks very nice, the Louis Kahn building is very nice as well.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^Campus mosque, Dhaka University


The 2nd pic is one of the campus mosques of DU. The Central Mosque of DU is larger and more beautiful. The 3rd pic is of suburban Dhaka, not on the main area but pretty nice


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally posted in Dhaka-Famous Landmarks Thread



tanzirian said:


> Nagar Bhaban - Dhaka's City Hall


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

woww!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Apartments- Dhaka's got seas of 'em.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Posted by *Tanzirian*

Dhaka riversides past (1880)









Present (2006 or 2007)


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the past and present looks great!!!!









i like this photo, one of the best!!!!

Btw, whats the tallest building In Bangladesh?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

U/C City Centre.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

any pic of it u/c?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Renders are available in the Bangladesh thread


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i don't want the renders but i want the pictures of it u/c. so i can make a construction update for it


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well....it'll take some time before I can find one but I'll look.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Dhaka traffic!!!::runaway: :runaway: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: 
            
:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos by N.Imtiaz

Views of Mohakhali and Gulshan









































































Sea of Apartments

















NAVANA Tower









HRC Tower









Motijheel









Gulshan @ night









National Assembly

















SAARC Fountain & surroundings


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^Dhaka traffic!!!::runaway: :runaway: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Its one of the most populous cities in the world and road infrastructure is not too developed. What did you expect?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the creek looks nice!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Its one of the most populous cities in the world and road infrastructure is not too developed. What did you expect?


i didn't expected anything like this before, it take 30min. to travel across that traffic!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally posted by *Tmac*

Jiban Bima









City Hall & Gabtoli Bus Terminal









Electricity Bhaban









PWD Bhaban









RAJUK College









Karnaphuli Garden









Baridhara Lake









Lake City Concord









Land View









Plaza Central

















Greenery









Suvast Nazar Valley









Bangabandhu Stadium


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> i didn't expected anything like this before, it take 30min. to travel across that traffic!


30 min. ONLY :lol: :lol: :lol:
Traffic can last for as much as 1 and a half hours in rush hour.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

These apartments looks the best i've seen!!!!!!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> 30 min. ONLY :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Traffic can last for as much as 1 and a half hours in rush hour.


OMG!!!!! :eek2::eek2:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the staduim looks massive!!!

















^^wow!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^wow!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


It was taken during Ramadan month, (just before Eid), so shopping really booms at that time and they decorate this way to attract more customers.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

I like Ramadan, because its time were peaceful comes and beautiful buildings decorated!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I like Ramadan because of the mouth watering food! Dahi fuchka, biriyani, dahi bara, mutton chops, tandoori chicken, shish kebab, beef curry....I just realized my mouth is really watering. Can't wait for Ramadan!


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I has no idea of what Dhaka looked like. It seems it's a nice growing city.


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

Pizza Hut, A & W, and KFC

America really is everywhere


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^its so popular


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ya, Pizza Hut is my favourite


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Make us hungry by introducing the restaurants


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, before restaurants, come food 


CUISINES! :cheers: 

























Fuchka- the tastiest and cheapest thing on Earth









Biriyani


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh China Friendship Convention Centre


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It looks many times more modern when expected! But I guess we have only seen the good parts...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka Roads by *Tmac*

Its Traffic time at Panthapath area

















In Karwan Bazar I think....


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Concord Regency









BFEW Center









SEL Centre









Buildings in Panthapath area


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

View from Bashundhara City Shopping Complex

The buildings with the shabby roofs are all furniture shops, they sell at a very cheap price, I bought a small book shelf for around $7  









View of HSBCs Dhaka HQ









More buildings....

























The Unilever roundabout in Dhaka's commercial heart









Near some car showroom, forgot the name right now.....









Bashundhara City- one of the largest malls in Asia


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhanmondi Lake by Tmac*

Dhanmondi Lake, a popular recreation place in Dhaka


























A restaurant/boat club by the lake


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Crescent Lake and Zia Udyan*










































The Zia Udyan Mosque









Mausoleum of Late President Ziaur Rahman


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

ETV Building









Bashundhara City- South Asia's largest mall









Islamic Development Bank & Bangladesh Computer Society Building
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v128/Tarik/Tarik2/IDBbhaban5.jpg

BRAC University









An apartment









Karwan Bazaar









Gulshan









City Hall









Motijheel









Gulshan Lake









Panthapath









Biman HQ









Gullies









Buildings

































































Mohakhali

















Silver Tower









The Lotus Roundabout


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Let me give you some info. about the names and short detail of Dhaka's areas:

Gulshan-means garden(although I doubt there is garden left since the boom), the most shiny and posh area of Dhaka, many international thingies are located in here.

Mohakhali- means great plains (wtf?Mohakhali parents complain there is no open area for their children to play), Contains several highrises and important offices.

Banani-means jungle(I live here  , all urban, maybe appropriate to be a concrete jungle), still, very nice place in Spring, almost like Gulshan.

Dhanmondi-Dunno what it means, but the best place to shop.

Karwan Bazar-Duh, it was originally a stupid bazaar, but now its all highrises 

Panthapath- Meaning Pantha's road, Pantha is some guy's name, but cool sea of midrises, and contains Bashundhara City-South Asia's largest mall.

More to come later....


----------



## zayiaf62089 (Mar 10, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Let me give you some info. about the names and short detail of Dhaka's areas:
> 
> Gulshan-means garden(although I doubt there is garden left since the boom), the most shiny and posh area of Dhaka, many international thingies are located in here.
> 
> ...


lol thats a really good way to explain dhaka's areas. but u have to understand these names were created waaaaayyy before all these highrises came up so they are bound to be a little ironic nowadays.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*More Pictures*

*Its about to rain in Dhaka*














































*Sunny Day*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Sorry for the poor quality of the pic but it is very special. In the background is a monument of our Liberation War. This picture symbolizes the *struggle of our past...and the promise of our future.*


Thanks for posting this pic here Dhakaiya,indeed it is the most special pic of them all


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment Mirza. Really appreciate your help here 

Photo credit goes to *A-kid*. Originally posted by *Amar11372* in Bangladesh subforum.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Wow, you see me inpresed and surprised! :applause:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Skyline FFM. Dhaka is now one of the 20 largest cities in the world and is still growing at a pace 0f 4-5% a year which is quite a considerable growth for a large megacity.



amar11372 said:


> *By: a-kid*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice!!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

hello
can you post photos of the fancy parts of this city?
fancy apartments, fancy shops, etc?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll try for sure. You could see the images of Bashundhara City in the Bangladesh subforum- its the largest mall in South Asia, or you could see some construction updates on Jamuna City- which will be one of the largest malls in Asia once completed.

However most apartment blocks in Dhaka tend to be simple but the density is quite incredible. Photo posted by *amar11372*, credit of *a-kid*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo credit of *drivetimedhaka*
iStore Apple Reseller in Rupayan Golden Age, Gulshan Avenue, Dhaka


















Nissan dealership in Dhaka. Photo posted by *Tmac*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> I'll try for sure. You could see the images of Bashundhara City in the Bangladesh subforum- its the largest mall in South Asia, or you could see some construction updates on Jamuna City- which will be one of the largest malls in Asia once completed.
> 
> However most apartment blocks in Dhaka tend to be simple but the density is quite incredible. Photo posted by *amar11372*, credit of *a-kid*


Nice pic btw


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You are welcome


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*A Sprawling Metropolis*

Photos courtesy of *a-kid*, originally posted by *amar11372* in the Bangladesh subforum.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bashundhara City- South Asia's biggest mall. It has 2500 shops, underground gymnasiums, indoor theme park, food court, cinemas, prayer halls etc. Photo courtesy of Mirzazeehan.









A wealthy man's house in Dhaka built in the Mughal style near Dhanmondi Lake.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Motijheel Commercial Area*










Construction is the most common scene in Dhaka. In my own street there are 2 buildings in construction at the moment and in my neighborhood around 30.
This photo is from Gulshan area.









HRC Headquarters in Dhaka.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Pictures from Bangladesh subforum.



amar11372 said:


> *City Hall*
> 
> by riy_csedu
> 
> ...





amar11372 said:


> *Dhaka*
> *
> by Md. Ziaul Hoque *


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Jamuna Future Park- when completed it will be one of the largest malls in Asia. Expected to open in mid 2009.

Originally posted by *Nayeem007*









Photos credit of *Mirzazeehan*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From the Bangladesh subforum.



mirzazeehan said:


> * Some new pics*


----------



## rhotidhs7 (Mar 20, 2008)

*cool*

There are so many Korean cars! Good


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> Its the N-11 (Next Eleven) actually. Bangladesh, Egypt, Indonesia, Iran, Mexico, Nigeria, Pakistan, Philippines, South Korea, Turkey, and Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Figure is *only *for (Current) Dhaka City (which is extremely small to begin with), and does not take into account the newly created suburbs. Eventually, Surrounding areas of (Current) Dhaka City will be incorporated into it later this decade as stipulated by the new policy *Dhaka Strategic Transport Plan*. A metro line will eventually connect the new areas of Dhaka to the central parts of it.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice going Dhakaiya. Thanks for posting these pics here. :cheers:


----------



## stewart Brasil (Aug 31, 2007)

i like bangladesh woman


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

stewart Brasil said:


> i like Bangladesh woman


Thanks for letting us know :lol: ... and Brazilian Women are in a league of their own.kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

stewart Brasil said:


> i like bangladesh woman


:lol: So do we.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyways. Heres a shot from my rooftop. Credit of....well, me


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Dhakaiya,keep up the great work.

Anyways,I am not sure if these have been posted here before,so here goes

*Some Office buildings and Hotels in Dhaka*





























*Some of Dhaka's Shopping centers*











*Construction is the most common thing in Dhaka,there are about 180 commercial and residential towers in Dhaka[15-37 storied] that are currently Under-construction or proposed.Number of smaller 6-12 buildings being built is even higher. 
*

































































*Dhaka's Current biggest mall,Bashundhara city[1.2 million sq feet]*-upper portion of building is visible in the left



















*Dhaka's Future Biggest Mall,Jamuna Future Park[4.5 million sq feet,opens in 2009]*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great update Mirza.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos credit of Ariful Bhuiyan. Originally posted by Tanzirian.


Supreme Court of Bangladesh


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Originally posted by *amar11372*. Credit of Photos credit of *Dan*
> Looking towards Mohakhali from Gulshan.
> 
> 
> ...


place looks drab in the pictures


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!!Dhaka is much more modern than i thought.It looks really cool


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks India#1  Dhaka like most major cities of our subcontinent is in the boom, but Dhaka is booming really really fast considering its the government, financial & cultural center of Bangladesh.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very packed.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The most incredible thing about Dhaka is its density. Bangladesh is the most densely populated among the larger countries.


----------



## niroohawaii (Aug 16, 2008)

What is the tallest proposed/under construction tower in Dhaka?


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

niroohawaii said:


> What is the tallest proposed/under construction tower in Dhaka?


Ahh dont ask...our strength is in numbers,not height,lol

Despite already having a few hundred 15- 28 storey buildings, and another few hundred of the same underconstruction,our tallest Under-construction building is only 37 storey,and 400 feet in height,set to be done by 2009 .hno:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos credit of iamagloworm. Originally posted by amar11372


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A few pics. taken by me. I know the rules of the forum, but I don't ake many pics., so not worth opening another thread. Apologies to the mods. 

Entrance to the Naval Headquarters









Entrance to Army Artillery Core









Apartments in Uttara area


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

no problem! Thanks for letting us know who took them!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice pics Dhakaiya

Just keep them coming man


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks  Dhaka is currently the 9th largest city in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And very modern too  ^^


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> And very modern too  ^^


Your comments are always such a pleasure to read


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By: Pro Lover { Ariful H Bhuiyan }*

*Banani - One of Dhaka's Residential Areas. *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Banani - One of Dhaka's Residential Areas. *


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot Amar  It should be noted that even with a 15 million population, Dhaka is still growing at a robust pace of 4-5% a year.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Thanks a lot Amar  It should be noted that even with a 15 million population, Dhaka is still growing at a robust pace of 4-5% a year.


Nice to see some progress in Dhaka. My first time to browse this thread. I understand that your major export is garments and textiles? 

15 Million, wow, it's a huge city. Metro Manila has 11 M 

Go Dhaka...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks  Yes, garments is the largest revenue earner of Bangladesh. Tea & jute , processed food , leather goods are also among the major exports.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Along with emerging Shipbuilding Industry.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside Terminal-2 of Zia International Airport, Dhaka.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/3017666249_2c68436018_b.jpg


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dhaka housing plan gets Tk 3,324 crore ($.5 Billion)* 

Abdur Rahim Harmachhi 
bdnews24.com Senior Correspondent 

Dhaka, Nov 24 (bdnews24.com) – The government is planning to construct 4,256 flats at a cost of Tk 3,324 crore in Dhaka's Mohakhali and Mirpur areas, according to an ambitious new project to address the capital's housing crisis. 

"The flats will be constructed in a first of its kind joint collaboration between the government and private construction firms," finance and planning adviser AB Mirza Azizul Islam told reporters Monday after an ECNEC meeting okayed the project. 

The project includes civic and community facilities such as mosques, clubhouses, swimming pools, health centres, shopping centres and security services. 

"The project is aimed at helping rid Dhaka of the housing crisis through planned development, and creating a capital city featuring modern amenities," said the adviser. 

The project plan for the construction of the flats estimates the city's population to stand at around 1.25 crore, growing by 1.6 lakh annually. 

The plan further reveals that the number of houses being built yearly by different government and non-government organisations is around 10,000, which meets only a fraction of the demand. 

The new public-private venture has been taken by amending the National Housing Policy 2003. 

*According to the approved plans, construction work will begin in January 2009 and finish in December 2011. *

Of the total expenditure, Tk 1303.95 crore will be financed by the government, with partner firms shouldering the remaining Tk 2020.24 crore. 

*The mega-project aims at 38 seventeen-storey buildings *with different-sized apartments of 2000, 1700, 1400 and 1200 sq ft. 

Additional features such as roads, boundary walls, pedestrian pathways, playing fields and footbridges are included in the budget. 

The plan also mentions that the main aim of this project is to provide accommodation to middle and low-income government officials. 

The government flats will be offered to officials on an installment plan. Buyers will have to pay 25 per cent of the total price within the first five years; the rest will have to be paid, in interest free monthly sums, over a period of 20 years. 

Flats under the construction firms' quota will be offer to private buyers under a system formulated by authorities. 

The buildings will be constructed over an area of 42.37 acres in Mohakhali and 7.18 acres in Mirpur. In Mirpur, one Katha of land is priced at Tk 50 lakh while in Mirpur the rate per Katha is Tk 5 lakh. 

bdnews24.com/arh/tf/mt/rah/2045hours


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

*Dacca, the Gem of Buriganga.*

I really enjoyed viewing all these developments in *Dhaka the 'City of Mosques.'*

Please keep it coming!!!


:horse:

JP


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Juan Pilgrim said:


> I really enjoyed viewing all these developments in *Dhaka the 'City of Mosques.'*
> 
> Please keep it coming!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Here is more.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Gulshan Avenue*

























































*Banani*






























*Kawranbazar Commercial Area*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great job Mirza! Alright heres more. Photos credit of Tareq79, a forumer from the Bangladesh subforum.

Uttara









People playing cricket in a playground in Gulshan









Hotel Sarina near Kemal Attaturk Avenue









Unique Trade Center, Panthapath









Entering Mohakhali area









Dhaka is often called the 'city of mosques'









A lake in Gulshan-1


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Can somebody please post photos of Cox's Bazaar? Thanks.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

RonnieR said:


> Can somebody please post photos of Cox's Bazaar? Thanks.


There is a 8 pages thread on Cox's Bazaar in the Bangladesh Sub-forum. Here is the link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466836


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

amar11372 said:


>


Celebrating 400 years of Dhaka... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday :cheers: ^^


----------



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing photo thanks.We have a neighborhood in the capital Yerevan.also is called Bangladesh.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

15 million wow this is really big


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Is the first time that i see pics of Dacca


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Bond James Bond said:


> :laugh:


:lol: dominoUs?


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

^^I don't its the same dominoes as here in the USA. Its a copy otherwise they will get sued by Dominoes.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Dhaka Impressed me! I thought that the city was a giant slum.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Its actually one of the 20 biggest cities in the world.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

TOP10!


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Dhaka Impressed me! I thought that the city was a giant slum.


Where there is poverty there will be slums. We think of them in abstract terms but they are homes for many people. But just because there are slums doesn't mean that there isn't anything else there


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

impressive


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Great city, thanks for sharing!!!)))


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks people 

Heres historic Curzon Hall, originally built as the city hall during the British Raj, it now serves as a part of Dhaka University. Photos credit of *fq9* and originally posted by Tanzirian.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Supreme Court of Bangladesh. All photos courtesy of *F.Zaman*. Originally posted by Tanzirian.




















Kamlapur Railway Station- the main railway station in Dhaka city.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Buildings in Karwan Bazaar area. There were buildings with wooden roofs in this are not so long ago. Courtesy of F. Zaman. Originally posted by Tanzirian.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

nice new set of pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Kamlapur Railway Station- the main railway station in Dhaka city.


I like the architecture...


----------



## iMike (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice city. Thanks for informing us. Much much cleaner and more organized than Mumbai. Thats what it reminds me of.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting ones
> I like this with the elefants most


Hey christos, this one is for you.

*elephants playing football*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Amar! Although meant for Christos , I enjoyed it too. Nothings imossible in Dhaka...I just love this city.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Construction is the most common sight in all of Dhaka. Photos credit of Mirzazeehan.

From Baitul Mukarram area

































From Mohakhali area









From Bijoynagar area


















U/C SPL Tower from Gulshan.









From Dhanmondi area









U/C HQ of GrameenPhone at Bashundhara area.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Taller said:


> Please remember that in the Cityscapes section, all photographs must be credited. Even if we take them ourselves, we must say so. Also remember threads of photos we take ourselves get put in the Urban Showcase section, and Cityscapes is for properly credited photos by non-SSC members. Please edit in credits so that the photos don't have to be deleted.
> thank you


If you look closely you will see that every photo posts has the credits in the upper left.


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah u guys r rite, it was years ago n it happens everywhere around the world but i must admit bangladesh is better off on its own


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Thanks to everyone for their positive comments.





mirzazeehan said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments:cheers:


U are very welcome! 

Very good thread and great viewing btw. :cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> but i must admit bangladesh is better off on its own


absolutely:cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*All photos taken by me*

*Dhaka*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great pics ^^ :cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Great pics ^^ :cheers:


Thank you once again


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Dhaka looks nice just a little bit chaotic from what I can see in the pics.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

eduardo90 said:


> Dhaka looks nice just a little bit chaotic from what I can see in the pics.


hahaha!!! it is but we like to think of it as a bustling megacity.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great pics. Mirza.


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

amar11372 said:


> hahaha!!! it is but we like to think of it as a bustling megacity.


It is certainly bustling. The nightlife must be pretty good. 

Question though, what's the transportation like in Dhaka, does it have a mass transportation system, like a metro or a dedicated fleet of bendy buses?

Anyway, cool city, from the photos I call that it's developing rapidly.


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

i love how they clad their building..


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot everyone. 



> It is certainly bustling. The nightlife must be pretty good.
> 
> Question though, what's the transportation like in Dhaka, does it have a mass transportation system, like a metro or a dedicated fleet of bendy buses?


Alcohol and gambling in public are prohibited for Bangladeshi citizens, therefore nightlife is mostly eating out in restaurants and shopping, but we prefer it that way 

Buses are mostly run by the private sector with hundreds of companies thriving but a metro has been approved and construction is likely to begin soon.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Cocolicchio said:


> It is certainly bustling. The nightlife must be pretty good.
> 
> Question though, what's the transportation like in Dhaka, does it have a mass transportation system, like a metro or a dedicated fleet of bendy buses?
> 
> Anyway, cool city, from the photos I call that it's developing rapidly.


-nightlife is still relatively "Conservative" compared with elsewhere, though expanded greatly in the past few years. And as for Alcohol, its available for foreigners (and upper-middle class ).

-There is a 62 km metro/subway currently in the planning stage along with elevated highways.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

U/C building while entering Uttara. Credit of fellow forumer *Mirzazeehan*


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

cool, i see a lot of glass facades


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

WaW!
Dhaka isn't as bad as i think....

Nice city...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos mirzazeehan ^^^^


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Jamuna Future Park - 3rd Largest Shopping Mall In the World & Largest in South Asia *

*New construction pictures*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

Nice city! I've never seen photos from there. I just knew that was a big city! Nice!!!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*View from 22nd Floor of Westin Dhaka*

*by kalyan3*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Keep up the good work Amar & Mirza!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Some Proposed/Under-construction Projects in Dhaka*











*
Waterfront Projects at Banani*









*
New AIUB University building,Banani*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Great pics Amar...thats a nice view of the Mohakhali skyline:cheers:



sul_mp said:


> Nice city! I've never seen photos from there. I just knew that was a big city! Nice!!!


Thank you Sulmp


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of R.G Schaap


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of those projects ^^ are extremely modern and very nice :cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Some of those projects ^^ are extremely modern and very nice :cheers:


Thanks. Some of the stalled projects are also coming online now, so there will be more goodies to share here in SSC; so stay tune... :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Please do keep us up to date Amar 
btw, new avatar?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Parliament of Bangladesh, credit of Edwin Gordt.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Please do keep us up to date Amar
> btw, new avatar?


-Will try... 
-yeah a satellite image of the Southern Delta


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by lilian83


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> Thanks. Some of the stalled projects are also coming online now, so there will be more goodies to share here in SSC; so stay tune... :cheers:


I will stay... thanks btw kay:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*The Newly Built Banani Bridge

by kalyan3*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Perfect pic amar ^^


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

@Amar & Mirza- you guys got any recent pics. of Jamuna Mall construction? Please post if you have.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> @Amar & Mirza- you guys got any recent pics. of Jamuna Mall construction? Please post if you have.


Sorry man, People are just a bit shaking up by the recent events, hoping for things to settle down quickly.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

All pics taken by Me


*More pics of Gulshan Avenue*

































































*Banani Commercial Area*

Commercial space occupancy seems pretty high from the nos of ACs in that blue glass tower,lol


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by black artist


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Great pic mirza. :cheers:


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Great pics, I like your city, although Dhaka's traffic seems to be a bit chaotic.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

7freedom7 said:


> WOW, Dhaka is beautiful, one of indian ocean's pearls indeed, far exceed my imagination I have had of it!





Aireos said:


> Great pics, I like your city, although Dhaka's traffic seems to be a bit chaotic.


Thanks. Yeah until a metro system get built, the horrible traffic will remain.



*Cityscape *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> Thanks. Yeah until a metro system get built, the horrible traffic will remain.


Constructing a metro system in Dhaka? This sounds very cool


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Constructing a metro system in Dhaka? This sounds very cool


Yeah there is a 60 km metro plan for the first phase that is gathering dust, so only God knows when they will actually start construction. hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope soon...


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*
Some Dramatic Shots from Dhaka-Fire breaks out at corporate headquarters of Bashundhara Group*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I hope soon...


me too. :cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

By Tmac



Tmac said:


> *Dhanmondi Lake* @ night





Tmac said:


> A BEAUTY!!!!!!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By Tamc*

*Outskirts*



Tmac said:


>


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by Tmac*



Tmac said:


> *Kawran Bazar *@ night





Tmac said:


>


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By Me*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dhaka @ Night

Credit: v i p e z*
*
Uttara*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Credit: Hameem*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

By Tmac



Tmac said:


>


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By mirzazeehan*



mirzazeehan said:


> *Panthopath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Cont....*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Cont...*


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

Huge and exotic


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Not bad at all..in fact, very interesting ;-)


----------



## dean251182jones (Oct 31, 2008)

No offense meant mate, it just looks a little too selective to me. I am sure there are worse parts of Dhaka too that you don't show, although I must congratulate you for depicting another side of the story.

Cheers mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have more lightning pics from Dhaka?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll definitely post them here if I get any more.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *akaash007*. Originally posted by Tanzirian.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhaka gets more beautiful as i see it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> I'll definitely post them here if I get any more.


O.K. thanks! kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Self-taken pics.



Dhakaiya said:


> A few shots of Shangshad Bhaban.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Do you have more lightning pics from Dhaka?


Here you go.

by Sudipta Arka Das


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

2 really awesome shots there Amar!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More from Bangladesh subforum



amar11372 said:


> by [email protected]





amar11372 said:


> by hitoshi dijyojyo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot amar


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh continues to grow at over 5% despite the worldwide recession :cheers:

Credit of fellow forumer Mirzazeehan

Polwel Carnation, Uttara









Near a Gulshan roundabout









Nearly completed Siam Tower, Uttara









U/C Bulu S Center, Gulshan









Expansion of Dhaka Electricity Board offices









Lake City Concord, Khilkhet area


----------



## bd4ever (Apr 3, 2009)

*come on Bd lover and share*

can we see pitures about comilla city, chittagong, cox`s bazar......etc mean for another places of beautiful bangladesh


----------



## bd4ever (Apr 3, 2009)

*come on Bd lover and share*

can we see pitures about comilla city, chittagong, cox`s bazar......etc mean for another places of beautiful bangladesh


also new places from Dhaka like Bashabo, shobuto NAZAR towers , Banasree, new Mrpur....


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

theres no way but to go up for bangladesh right now, keep those pictures coming.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mhek said:


> theres no way but to go up for bangladesh right now, keep those pictures coming.


Thanks, will do. Yeah, we will probably end up being a giant megacity of 150 Million people. :colgate:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

amar11372 said:


> Thanks, will do. Yeah, we will probably end up being a giant megacity of 150 Million people. :colgate:


You said it bro:cheers:

*Unknown "Convex" Tower,Bijoynagar*[work progressing fast]










*Akram Tower,Bijoynagar*[nearing completion]



















*Saiham Sky View Tower,Bijoynagar*[under-going work on exterior]



















*Surma Tower,National Stadium Area*[last minute work going on]










*Bengal Tower,National Stadium Area*[rising towards the sky]










*Baitul View Tower,National Stadium Area*[almost complete]









*
Rangs Tower,National Stadium Area*[under-going work on glass facade]









*
National Sports Council Tower,National Stadium Area*[complete]










*Navana Commercial Complex,Bijoynagar*[rising upwards]











All pics taken by me


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Great pictures mirza.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by Ershad Ahmed


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello lok zon

the first pic of the dacca skyline is beautiful...almost as massive as Kolkata. Great to see Dacca emerging. It still needs more glass skyscrapers..but still the city looks beautiful. Ami shoti bolchi. ami Bengali bolte pari...kintu amar toma ther motton bangladeshi "accent" ney. ami sudho Bengali boli. HAHA...the wierd part is that ami ackzon chitagonger lokka chini...ar o jokhon kotha bole, ami kichu buzhte pari na. 

Ironic but true...Bangladeshi is a like a completely different language. For Bangladeshis, the way they speak, comes very naturally and is very earthly. Whereas for Bengalis, Bengali is a learned language and its learned in the Devangari style. Some affluent people in Dacca also speaks Bengali and they do so in the Devangari style. I know several of them. They come to Kolkata often and share their story of prosperity and growth...kinda fun. I just listen to what they have to say because its more exciting that what goes on in Kolkata...like with the BDR coup and stuff...lots of action...great stuff.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

todscreen said:


> Hello lok zon
> 
> the first pic of the dacca skyline is beautiful...almost as massive as Kolkata. Great to see Dacca emerging. It still needs more glass skyscrapers..but still the city looks beautiful. Ami shoti bolchi. ami Bengali bolte pari...kintu amar toma ther motton bangladeshi "accent" ney. ami sudho Bengali boli. HAHA...the wierd part is that ami ackzon chitagonger lokka chini...ar o jokhon kotha bole, ami kichu buzhte pari na.
> 
> Ironic but true...Bangladeshi is a like a completely different language. For Bangladeshis, the way they speak, comes very naturally and is very earthly. Whereas for Bengalis, Bengali is a learned language and its learned in the Devangari style. Some affluent people in Dacca also speaks Bengali and they do so in the Devangari style. I know several of them. They come to Kolkata often and share their story of prosperity and growth...kinda fun. I just listen to what they have to say because its more exciting that what goes on in Kolkata...like with the BDR coup and stuff...lots of action...great stuff.


It Dhaka NOT dacca. Also there is no language called Bangladeshi. Anyways, Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

todscreen said:


> ..almost as massive as Kolkata


I have been to Kolkata three times in my life...its a beautiful city.If you come to Dhaka now,then I am sure you would have a changed opinion of the size of Dhaka's Skyline.



todscreen said:


> because its more exciting that what goes on in Kolkata...like with the BDR coup and stuff...lots of action...great stuff.


Btw...its not just Bangladeshis,bengalis are all full of action and great stuff.I was lucky not to miss the "great action" shown by the farmers of West Bengal in fighting against Tata's car plant project.It was really great exciting stuff:lol:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

mirzazeehan said:


> I have been to Kolkata three times in my life...its a beautiful city.If you come to Dhaka now,then I am sure you would have a changed opinion of the size of Dhaka's Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw...its not just Bangladeshis,bengalis are all full of action and great stuff.I was lucky not to miss the *"great action" shown by the farmers of West Bengal in fighting against Tata's car plant project.*It was really great exciting stuff:lol:


thats boring stuff...no real action just dumb democratic protest..sometime I wish...that the communist party of West Bengal should use their communist powers to kill all them bad ass low life farmers. 

anyway...the shot that was just posted of Dacca is beautiful. I am going to repost it in the india section. we have a new section called guess the city-south asian version. go check it out.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

amar11372 said:


> It Dhaka NOT dacca. Also there is no language called Bangladeshi. Anyways, Thanks for stopping by.


my bad...I meant Bengali. Didn't Dhaka got its name changed to Dacca? The google maps have it as Dacca so I assumed.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

todscreen said:


> my bad...I meant Bengali. Didn't Dhaka got its name changed to Dacca? The google maps have it as Dacca so I assumed.


Was actually changed in 1983.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by [email protected]


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Loved the last one Amar!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

todscreen said:


> thats boring stuff...no real action just dumb democratic protest..sometime I wish...that the communist party of West Bengal should use their communist powers to *kill all them bad ass low life farmers. *


:nuts:hno:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ lol, I think he was kidding around.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *Ershad Ahmed*. Originally posted by Amar11372 in Bangladesh subforum.

Housing for army officers. Bangladesh has the 23rd largest defensive force in the world- quite a feat for a country of her size.











Gate of entry into Army Artillery Core offices in Dhaka Cantonment.










When completed Jamuna Future Park will be the 2nd largest mall in Asia.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Largest exclusive shoe store in Asia in Bashundhara City -occupying 11000 square feet. Credit *manbil777*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Housing for army officers. Bangladesh has the 23rd largest defensive force in the world- quite a feat for a country of her size.


Not really, We have the 7th largest population after all; But I support small defensive spending as we have more important matters to deal with now. Anyways thanks for posting theses pics Dhakaiya. :cheers:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Looks so much like Midtown Manhattan midrises with Central Park in between.*

Wow!! thats lovely to look at. My first impression was it looks ideally like midtown Manhattan with central park in between. Dhaka's density is very impressive. 



amar11372 said:


>


This is the 2nd best picture of this kind.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hindustani said:


> Wow!! thats lovely to look at. My first impression was it looks ideally like midtown Manhattan with central park in between. Dhaka's density is very impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Muchos Gracias. Thats Ramna Park, I believe (correct me if I am wrong) Yeah credit goes to akash007 for taking the pic. :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't wait for completion of Doreen and that Insurance tower in Gulshan circle and SPL Western. Dhaka will look quite trendy after those are added.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Under Construction Lake City*


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

WoooW! Spectacular, Dhaka is a great city. Do you speak spanish Dhakaiya? Can u see this thread related to Bangladesh? Is titled "Los Niños Esclavos de Bangladesh" (The Children Slaves from Bangladesh). Is it truth or lie?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852224

Thank U and Very Good Pictures. Greetings from Mexican Border !!!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Most unfortunately it is partially true but definitely not absolutely. Its a common trend all over South Asia to employ smaller children since they demand less salary, however, this process is fast declining because primary education is now compulsary upto Grade 8 and cash incentives are given to rural students for going to school. The number has fallen drastically over the last few years. What you also have to realize that we are an extremely populated country and even if 3-4% of our population happen to be ultra poor- that is like much more than the entire population of many bigger Western cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


>


Nice aerial photo of the city; thanks kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Oops! Wrong thread.


----------



## miguelquirarte (Apr 11, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Most unfortunately it is partially true but definitely not absolutely. Its a common trend all over South Asia to employ smaller children since they demand less salary, however, this process is fast declining because primary education is now compulsary upto Grade 8 and cash incentives are given to rural students for going to school. The number has fallen drastically over the last few years. What you also have to realize that we are an extremely populated country and even if 3-4% of our population happen to be ultra poor- that is like much more than the entire population of many bigger Western cities.


Thank U Dhakaiya, i appreciate your point of view a lot, very interesting. Greetings from Mexican Border !!!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A few hospitals in Dhaka. Bangladesh has provision for both private sector and public sector health care. Public sector healthcare is either absolutely free or charges very less but the quality and 'poshness' in the private sector tend to be better and thus attracts the urban middle class more.

BIRDEM Hospital. Credit of *F.Zaman*









Credit of *Mirzazeehan*









National Heart Foundation. Credit of *Ershad Ahmed*









Health & Hope Hospital. Credit of *Mirzazeehan*









Apollo Hospitals Dhaka, part of the international chain of Apollo hospitals. Credit of Mirzazeehan.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

reminder: the thread title is wrong. Dhaka is not home to 15 million people but 6.7 million, a tad short of the population of Kolkata(7.7 million).


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

todscreen said:


> reminder: the thread title is wrong. Dhaka is not home to 15 million people but 6.7 million, a tad short of the population of Kolkata(7.7 million).


That is just the population of Dhaka City Corporation, however the city stretches far beyond its borders into neighboring districts. See for yourself:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_by_population_(United_Nations)

btw, we are not in competition to have 'higher' population than any city, we believe overpopulation is a major problem- so the less the better


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

maybe he's refering to the whole country... else if you are correct then change it....:cheers:



todscreen said:


> reminder: the thread title is wrong. Dhaka is not home to 15 million people but 6.7 million, a tad short of the population of Kolkata(7.7 million).


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Refer to post #591 please.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

todscreen said:


> reminder: the thread title is wrong. Dhaka is not home to 15 million people but 6.7 million, a tad short of the population of Kolkata(7.7 million).


*
Dhaka Metropolitan Area* has reached *17 Million people* by now. That's the area which we are going by in this thread since these areas (_recently_) forms a political entity.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

regjeex said:


> maybe he's refering to the whole country... else if you are correct then change it....:cheers:


He is not referring to the country, there are 150 million people in Bangladesh.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parliament
by logan295


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^wow..i have never seen the sprawling red complex before. Does anyone know what they use it for?

Bangladesh's parliament is one of the wonders of the world in the post modern era. Its beautiful.

Louis Khan designed this structure and it very well captures the imagination and future of this wonderful country.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> That is just the population of Dhaka City Corporation, however the city stretches far beyond its borders into neighboring districts. See for yourself:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_urban_agglomerations_by_population_(United_Nations)
> 
> btw, we are not in competition to have 'higher' population than any city, we believe overpopulation is a major problem- so the less the better


the link doesn't work.


i was just curious because i was doing google search of different cities around the world and their population. Dhaka was one of my searches along with kolkata...before that i always thought Dhaka(metro region only) had a pop. of 15 million.


I don't count suburbans area as part of the metro region.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

todscreen said:


> I don't count suburbans area as part of the metro region.


Well The Govt does, UN, IMF, WB, ADB and other agencies does as well since the suburbs are NOT separate entities. They are politically under Dhaka Metro, recently annexed. Carrying on from here, we can agree to disagree. 



todscreen said:


> ^^wow..i have never seen the sprawling red complex before. Does anyone know what they use it for?


Mostly Living Quarters for members of the parliament (MPs) when the parliament is in sessions. I think there is also a Court somewhere there.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ 

Here is another shot


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

todscreen said:


> the link doesn't work.


Just type list of urban agglomerations by population.

The term “urban agglomeration” refers to the population contained within the contours of a contiguous territory inhabited at urban density levels without regard to administrative boundaries or commuter flows. So its not suburbs we are reffering to here. Its the actual city that sprawls over several districts ignoring borders. And guess what, 3 Indian cities are among the 10 largest


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally posted by Amar11372

Credit of *a-kid*

















Silver Tower, Gulshan. Credit of *Selim Azad*









By [email protected]


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Dhakaiya!!!

Amazing hd captures!!!

the first pic is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank Amar, he is the one who posted it originally


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally posted in Bangladesh subforum by Amar11372

Inside Bashundhara City mall, Credit of *Ershad Ahmed*









Headquarters of DGFI- Bangladesh's intelligence service


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From Wikimedia commons.

Entrance to Fantasy Kingdom Theme Park, credit of *mamun2a*









Islamic Development Bank. Credit of *Sahmeditor*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From Wikimedia Commons.

Teachers & Students Center, Dhaka University on a rainy day. Credit of *Jamil*









Ibrahim Cardiac Hospital by *Jamil*









By *Ziaul Hoque*. Parliament of Bangladesh.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by sabbir17*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Repost of previous pics, just used a little filter on them. *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by mirzazeehan



mirzazeehan said:


> *Tower,Mohakhali*[recently completed]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

SAARC Fountain looks awesome!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing Dhaka as always; very nice pics btw


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

Dhakaiya said:


> *SAARC Fountain* looks awesome!


which picture is that? 

i like what i see.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

tourkolkata said:


> which picture is that?
> 
> i like what i see.


*These Two Pictures *


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow !! :cheers: What density.  .



Dhakaiya said:


> Originally posted by Amar11372
> 
> Credit of *a-kid*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot Hindustani 



mb1 said:


> These pictures were taken by me on my last trip to BD in December 08 on the night of the ganeral election(thats proberbly why everything looks so quite)


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hindustani said:


> Wow !! :cheers: What density.  .


Thanks. 



mb1 said:


> These pictures were taken by me on my last trip to BD in December 08 on the night of the ganeral election(thats proberbly why everything looks so quite)



And is the last one a picture of a Mosque?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The mosque is part of Airport premises.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally posted by *Amar11372*. Photographer unknown.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3500550129_76828c5bf4_o.jpg


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Bangladesh looks wealthy on that picture.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

QatPhils said:


> ^^Bangladesh looks wealthy on that picture.


Our per capita income may be low (although it increases by around 20% every year), but multiply it with our total population (150 million) and you've got a pretty big economy out there.


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

QatPhils said:


> ^^Bangladesh looks wealthy on that picture.


Dhaka has a very nice skyline.

btw...are those flag poles? looks like this is the capital's parade ground. Can anyone confirm me on that. thanks


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Fascinating city. Looks like Bangladesh is making good progress.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

tourkolkata said:


> Dhaka has a very nice skyline.
> 
> btw...are those flag poles? looks like this is the capital's parade ground. Can anyone confirm me on that. thanks


Thanks everyone  , nope; its not the parade grounds, its just close to the tomb of a revered leader (President Ziaur Rahman) and hence the flagpoles.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Originally posted by *Amar11372*. Photographer unknown.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3500550129_76828c5bf4_o.jpg


I like those green "taxi"  what is the official name of those cars?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

CNG autorickshaw. 100% environment friendly


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

QatPhils said:


> ^^Bangladesh looks wealthy on that picture.


Yeah, we have a bit of everything. 



Elkhanan1 said:


> Fascinating city. Looks like Bangladesh is making good progress.


Thanks. 



tourkolkata said:


> Dhaka has a very nice skyline.
> 
> btw...are those flag poles? looks like this is the capital's parade ground. Can anyone confirm me on that. thanks


Its the Parliament area. 



christos-greece said:


> I like those green "taxi"  what is the official name of those cars?


Autorickshaw, it burns natural gas so there is hardly any emission from it.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> CNG autorickshaw. 100% environment friendly


that's nice...you mean all of these in Dhaka use CNG?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yup. Non-CNG autorickshaws are banned in the districts of Dhaka & Chittagong.


----------



## adgaps (Jan 17, 2009)

Dhakaiya said:


> CNG autorickshaw. 100% environment friendly


really? wow... no doubt why Dhaka looks clean in those pics...


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

youll see construction on every corner, go dhaka!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> CNG autorickshaw. 100% environment friendly


Thanks for the name, and yes are indeed environment friendly


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

amazing pics! thanks a lot. :cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Thanks for the feedback guys. :cheers2:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Following Photos By Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

amar11372 said:


> -WTF???
> 
> -No one has that much of a free time of post pictures every single day, we do the best as we can.


thank god everyones safe. i got a bit worried.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Photos by klaasmans *

*Dhaka's new Suburbs*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


>


Very nice panorama of Dhaka kay:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice panorama of Dhaka kay:


Thanks. 

*by klaasmans *


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From BD subforum.



amar11372 said:


> *Dhaka Radisson*
> 
> *by dhakarliton *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dhanmondi Lake

By Ershad Ahmed
*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by arian_angel *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> *Dhanmondi Lake
> 
> By Ershad Ahmed
> *


Beautiful, nice scene around this lake


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by Z.Faisal*

*Dhanmondi Lake*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

In case you wondered, the _greatest airline_ part was meant to be sarcastic 



tanzirian said:


> HQ of world's greatest airline....(photo by F. Zaman)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I just love Dhaka, its a beautiful mixture of old and new 



tanzirian said:


> Thanks for all the pics on the last page Amar, I had missed them somehow...
> 
> This one is by monowar:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of the newer residential areas.



amar11372 said:


> *By Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan areas infatuation with glass buildings is far from over.



amar11372 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Glass type building are awesome, like that in the above photo


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by Nizu


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> by Nizu


Nice photo; those clouds are nice


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by -Niloy- *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by mSarker *


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Amar

this one doesn't even feel like Dhaka. Its more like Jakarta or Bankok.:cheers: awesome my friend. keep it up.



amar11372 said:


>


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Man. Bashundhara City Mall caught fire few months ago so you could see the top portion of the circular building burned. After they fix this building and finish couple of new glass highrises that are under construction in this area, this part of the city will look fantastic. :cheers2:


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice pics and great city. I had a different perception of Bangladesh and Dhaka. Thanks for these pics....I think I need to change my perception.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by nurur *


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great job in keeping this thread up to date!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job indeed; happy to see new photos coming here...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *The Daily Star* newspaper. Originally posted in Bangladesh subforum by *Amar11372*


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> *by nurur *


quite interesting feature in Dhaka´s skyline...



i noticed there are many buildings that seem old, that have been refurbished with glass walls, am i right?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Houses of the Nouveau riche*

*By mirzazeehan*

*Luxury Houses/Mansions in Gulshan,Dhaka*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*More to follow.....*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

great set of pictures Mirza.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for those ^^ photos @mirzazeehan  very nice work you have done


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by mahfuz623


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ This building recently was demolished for an expressway.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great updates guys!


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

I dont get one thing:
Why is Bangladesh classified as a low developed country, which its obviously not. I mean you guys are in no way in the same league as some of those other nations listed there.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, very nice updates  thanks kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

purenyork123 said:


> I dont get one thing:
> Why is Bangladesh classified as a low developed country, which its obviously not. I mean you guys are in no way in the same league as some of those other nations listed there.


One of the handful of logical decisions our government took. LDC status allows us to export more to many countries thus boosting our economy. However, we are soon to lose it I've heard.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

purenyork123 said:


> I dont get one thing:
> Why is Bangladesh classified as a low developed country, which its obviously not. I mean you guys are in no way in the same league as some of those other nations listed there.


The Govt in the 70's opted to be classified as a low developed country. There are many perks like Grants, free duty, etc... But it also comes with many stigmas with this label.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

By *Ershad Ahmed*. Originally posted by Amar11372 in Bangladesh subforum.

Probably Dhanmondi area, someone correct me if I'm wrong









Apartments- the ones like these fill the more dense areas of Dhaka









More apartments...









After rain









Near the National Monument to Martyrs in Savar.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka- ever-changing, ever-vibrant

by dusdus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also the parks in the city are nice too, like those pics above  What is your biggest park in Dhaka?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ramna Park I believe is the largest but by no means the most beautiful. The most beautiful park I believe would be the one behind our parliament.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *mirzazeehan*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> Ramna Park I believe is the largest but by no means the most beautiful. The most beautiful park I believe would be the one behind our parliament.


I Concur. The park near the parliament is still pristine.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

All photos credit of *Ershad Ahmed*

A bridge in Gulshan lake









Colorful Dhaka streets









Karwan Bazaar area









Local tourists view the Parliament Building.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Luxurious Houses @ Gulshan *

by mick62


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*New Pictures*

*Moments before and after it started to rain today *

































































*A wall of corporate towers--and its getting longer:cheers:*






































*Other pictures*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Love that building!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mirzazeehan said:


> The Royal Tower as you can see there is already complete.The Gani trade center is clearly still under-construction.*However,this pic doesn't let you see the Navana D.H. Tower[will be 18 storied] that is rising between the UTC building and Royal Tower.*


Great more density more fun. :colgate:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

ElCrioyo said:


> I dont know if ya have heard this before. But this is the city that for me looks most similar to Santo domingo, Dominican Republic. I have a Roomate in College from bangladesh and he said the same even before i though about it. He was looking at some pictures from my city(S.D, DR) and he realized it. It has like the same type of buildings and heavy concrete use.


That is exactly what went through my mind when I first saw pics of Santa Domingo a few weeks ago...these two cities look so similar,you can actually call em twins


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Dhaka City Hall*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Prasaad Trade Center,Banani*










*Giant Shafi Center,Uttara*










*Polwel Carnation,Uttara*



















*GrameenPhone Corporate Headquarters,Bashundhara*



















*Jamuna Future Park,Bashundhara*[It is 4.1 million sq feet,while the Mall of America{which is the biggest in USA} is 4.2 million sq feet] 























































*Siam Tower,Uttara*










*SPL Western Tower,Gulshan*



















*Monem Finacial District and Daud Kandi Tower,Sonargoan Road*










*United Hospital,Gulshan*










*Independent University of Bangladesh Campus,Bashundhara*





































*North South University Campus,Bashundhara[More than 1.5 Million sq feet]*


----------



## pranav reddy (Aug 15, 2009)

looks nice and has much in common with any indian city.


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

mirzazeehan said:


> *Prasaad Trade Center,Banani*


:lol: There's this unfinished building here in Tijuana that looks pretty much like its, now, Bangladeshi counterpart...


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow, very nice for Dhaka, dhaka is most beautiful city than mumbai, very good


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

PlayasCity said:


> :lol: There's this unfinished building here in Tijuana that looks pretty much like its, now, Bangladeshi counterpart...


cool, got a link to it?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

There are countless mid-rise buildings coming right now, in 3-5 year after these projects are completed Dhaka will be unrecognizable.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you all for ur kind comments:cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban[National Parliament Building]*










*The Westin Dhaka*



















*Radisson Water Garden*



















*Dhaka Sheraton*



















*Pan Pacific Sonargoan*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Nice pics Mirza!!!


----------



## PlayasCity (Aug 10, 2008)

The weirdest and most unique parliament i've seen!! 

Enchanting...


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

PlayasCity said:


> The weirdest and most unique parliament i've seen!!
> 
> Enchanting...


Thanks...We hear that quite often from foreigners who see it for the first time


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Supreme Court*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by noprayer4dying*


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

can we see the interior of parliament?  do you have any pictures?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mhek said:


> can we see the interior of parliament?  do you have any pictures?


Even though the parliament complex is *HUGE*, there aren't many interior pictures around.










These are the few interior shots I found.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Few More


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Motijheel by bbcwstbd


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*by Mostafiz2009 *


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

1st pic is awesome!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dhakaiya said:


> 1st pic is awesome!


Night shot

Pic by bbcwstbd:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

amar11372 said:


> Night shot
> 
> Pic by bbcwstbd:


^^
*For cricket lovers who dont know,the opening ceremony of the 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held here in this stadium*:cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Looking great, Mirza.


----------



## FEIO PRA CHUCHÚ (Jul 24, 2008)

City of great contrasts.......


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Newly opened 7th floor of Bashundhara City- one of the largest malls in the subcontinent. Credit of *mirzazeehan*

GallerieApex









Ecstasy- my favorite place to buy shirts

































People waiting to break the fast just before Iftar time










Infinity Megastore









































WESTECS Megastore

























BATA Megastore

















Deshi Dosh


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

mirzazeehan said:


> ^^
> *For cricket lovers who dont know,the opening ceremony of the 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held here in this stadium*:cheers:


Is this the bangabandhu stadium or the other one?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mirzazeehan said:


> ^^
> *For cricket lovers who dont know,the opening ceremony of the 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held here in this stadium*:cheers:


Thanks for the little info; i was ready to ask what stadium is this up there... it is used only for the Cricket?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oswald Quentin said:


> Is this the bangabandhu stadium or the other one?





christos-greece said:


> Thanks for the little info; i was ready to ask what stadium is this up there... it is used only for the Cricket?


Its bangabandhu stadium, it currently used only for Football. Since this stadium is basically in the middle of the city the opening ceremony for 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held here but the games will be played elsewhere. This stadium will look pretty nice after a face-lift its getting in preparation for the Cricket cup.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Nicer buildings been built lately but dont understand why electric wires are everywere, it looks ugly. They should be buried undergraund.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Gordion said:


> Nicer buildings been built lately but dont understand why electric wires are everywere, it looks ugly. They should be buried undergraund.


Its mostly Fiber Optic and TV cables not electric Cables.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Dhaka has a very important construction movement!, I like the city.

The only point against is that the city lacks development in public spaces, making street-level look somewhat disorganized.

It would be great to see investment in public space (parks, linear parks, some cobblestone pathways and better sidewalks), which I think is what the city needs now. Dhaka's face with an investment of this type will be more friendly.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

amar11372 said:


> Its mostly Fiber Optic and TV cables not electric Cables.


Thanks for your information but these cables should be buried underground too.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Gordion said:


> Thanks for your information but these cables should be buried underground too.


Actually work will start in 6 months to take all over head wires under ground


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mirzazeehan said:


> Actually work will start in 6 months to take all over head wires under ground


kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> Its bangabandhu stadium, it currently used only for Football. Since this stadium is basically in the middle of the city the opening ceremony for 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held here but the games will be played elsewhere. This stadium will look pretty nice after a face-lift its getting in preparation for the Cricket cup.


Well, thanks for that info because the stadium looks like a football stadium indeed


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Some new pictures*

















































































































This happens to be the view from my balcony


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

igor_carlos said:


> Yes He's burmese muslim! His way wasnt that easy...
> He went to Blangadesh long time ago to escape from persecution of burmese army.
> Anyway what is the population of the city of Dakha only?


Well, the population within Dhaka 'border' is around 8 million but much of the working class lives in Gazipur (where most of the industries are located);


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks 4 information!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photographer unknown









Photos by *Kinderdorf Haluaghat*


----------



## WorldMost (Jul 18, 2009)

very nice pics


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by zaimannihilator


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That last night aerial photo of this square, its realy awesome


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by S. Amit


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

by fdc


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The building/tower on the left of the photo, seems to be abandoned?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ all these building in this area are actually under construction (@ a slow pace).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> ^^ all these building in this area are actually under construction (@ a slow pace).


Including the building i asked? Thanks btw


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Yes, you may also like to know that many of those 2-3 stories buildings/markets are going to be torn down and will be replaced with 20+ stories commercial building. Also a 30 stories building will be coming up near this area.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice development going on in dhaka. Keep it up!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amar11372 said:


> ^^ Yes, you may also like to know that many of those 2-3 stories buildings/markets are going to be torn down and will be replaced with 20+ stories commercial building. Also a 30 stories building will be coming up near this area.


The area it would be nice, or better great when those towers are complete


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo credit of victor_bd


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like that stadium... from the photo looks quite new


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

^^ Its going to get another facelift because its where the opening ceremony for the 2011 Cricket World Cup will be held.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*
Some Recently Taken shots*










































































The first Wimax-Center of QUBEE opens at Ridge Park Casablanca in Gulshan


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*United Hospital,Gulshan,Dhaka*


----------



## Shera (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool thread! Now I gotta look at Kolkata again and see how it compares to Dhaka!


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mirzazeehan said:


> *
> Some Recently Taken shots*
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful set of pictures Mirza. :cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Symptoms of Economic boom*
*Dhaka City Authority:15000 Buildings Under-Construction in Dhaka*

Source:http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/26/met.html

2nd Source:http://www.newagebd.com/2009/may/06/met.html


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

mirzazeehan said:


> *Symptoms of Economic boom*
> *Dhaka City Authority:15000 Buildings Under-Construction in Dhaka*
> 
> Source:http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jan/26/met.html
> ...


kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

EDIT

Didn't know the pics had been posted before. See last page.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Some new shots of Dhaka City*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the new photos of the city. Keep it up.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new building' photos  i say amazing, because some of those buildings are...


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

just LOVE the new buildings of Dhaka.. if only those power lines could be underground and roads could be a little wider.. but nice anyways..:cheers:


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

nice buildings but can you post pics of dhaka's transport, beaches, restaurants, infrastructure like roads and overheads?

I find the city very interesting, but besides the buildings I want to learn more....so can you?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

purenyork123 said:


> nice buildings but can you post pics of dhaka's transport, beaches, restaurants, infrastructure like roads and overheads?
> 
> I find the city very interesting, but besides the buildings I want to learn more....so can you?


Beaches? But for everything else there are numerous threads about those topics in the Bangladesh Sub-forum.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks guys



A-TOWN BOY said:


> just LOVE the new buildings of Dhaka.. if only those power lines could be underground and roads could be a little wider.. but nice anyways..:cheers:


The government has already under taken a project to take those lines under ground...we should be seeing some results after about 6 months.

As for the roads,theres no way to make them wider,lol,but 20 km of "flyovers, elevated expressways" are expected to be built in the city within the next 4 years to ease traffic congestion.


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

amar11372 said:


> Beaches? But for everything else there are numerous threads about those topics in the Bangladesh Sub-forum.


i know, i checked it out before but is there one for public transport?
i guess there is then
sorry bro


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of Ershad Ahmed.

link: http://dhakadailyphoto.blogspot.com


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*More pics*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*
Some Big and Unique buildings in Dhaka*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those architects made a great work in those buildings, towers...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

What are the 2 buildings in the last 4 pictures Mirza?


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words christos



Dhakaiya said:


> What are the 2 buildings in the last 4 pictures Mirza?


The first two are pics of Bashundhara Fitness Center,while the last two are those of Independent University of Bangladesh.Both the buildings are located inside Bashundhara Area.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

mirzazeehan said:


> Thank you for your kind words christos
> 
> 
> 
> The first two are pics of Bashundhara Fitness Center,while the last two are those of Independent University of Bangladesh.Both the buildings are located inside Bashundhara Area.


Wow, the IUB construction has proceeded at a good pace- the last time I went to the area it wasn't as much completed.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *mueeze*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *Nurul Amin Russell*


----------



## dvno_dvno_dvno (Jan 16, 2009)

Amazing huge city!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

An interesting sculpture in a gas station. Credit of *Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo by *mizzelon*


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Impressive Dhaka! ...so dense kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Ampelio said:


> Impressive Dhaka! ...so dense kay:


8th most densely populated city in the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Dhaka is really very nice and impressive as well


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of *mizzelon*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Monument to the language martyrs of 1952. Photo credit of *[email protected]*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Karwan Bazaar area, credit of *Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bangladesh seems quite a unique spot. Good pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, Dhaka its a great place no doubt that


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thank you all for this thread reaching over 100,000 views :cheers:

Here's more from the Bangladesh subforum


tanzirian said:


> Photo by *Syed Mahfuz Ali*. Does anyone know the name of the building U/C, and / or the general area where it is located?
> 
> Check out the nice traffic, too


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

nice pics.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks thicken! 

Heres more from Bangladesh subforum


tanzirian said:


> Photo by *Sayeed Hasan Khan*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

*By Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Thank you all for this thread reaching over 100,000 views :cheers:


Welcome and thanks Dhakaiya for all those great photos of Dhaka kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

By *Razu Bengali*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Another view of Gulshan circle by *P Donovan*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Here are some new shots of my city "Dhaka". Enjoy!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Dhaka kay:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Dhaka kay:


Thanks bro!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome, i like this one here...


>


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Recently taken pics*


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Dhaka looks a very interesting city.


----------



## going-higher (Nov 3, 2008)

Woa Dhaka look better than i thought.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Dhaka looks surprisingly modern.


----------



## Amboseli Daima (Jan 30, 2010)

Although Dhaka looks organised and modern it baffles me as to why they opt for horizontal rather than vertical spread given their size of pop,100m+, and small land.Their buildings,though nice, are rather short.Hong kong anyone?


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

it's a big city, nice look


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhaka has become a great, very nice city indeed


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words everyone!

Dhaka suffers greatly from negative publicity,which is why many people have a different image about the city.

While we dont really have very tall buildings,we have a decent number of midrises all throughout the city.

And we are just getting started....like i always like to remind everyone,*Dhaka at present has about 15000 buildings under construction of which more than 300 are skyscrapers(12 to 30 storied).*

Do keep visiting the thread every now and then...and thank you again:cheers:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Amboseli Daima said:


> Although Dhaka looks organised and modern it baffles me as to why they opt for horizontal rather than vertical spread given their size of pop,100m+, and small land.Their buildings,though nice, are rather short.Hong kong anyone?


"Horizontally" speaking, Dhaka covers a much smaller area than any city with a population its size.

"Vertically", there has been much development in the past two decades but asking why there are not a density of highrises comparable to Hong Kong is premature. Such vertically requires subtantial wealth. While BD is gradually developing, that kind of widespread wealth isn't there yet.

So, I don't think anyone has been intentionally opting for horizontal over vertical.

Even when BD eventually becomes developed, the focus will like be on mid-height multistories, not supertalls, due to the soft deltaic soil.

Also, on another note, as much as I have affection for Dhaka...I would definitely not claim that it was "organized"  , though officials do have an overall masterplan for the city.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Bustling riverfront...like much of Dhaka, I would term it as "functional chaos"  - photos by *kishor*


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks very chaotic.


----------



## Clujnapoca (Jul 1, 2006)

i changed my opinion about the city. great pics


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Photos by *Ershad Ahmed*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Recent shots *


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Some pics from Bangla Cricket and NDTV.....



Yagya said:


>


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

The city of Dhaka hosted the ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 Opening Ceremony on the 17th of Feb...and it was ranked by IMG as the second best grand opening in the World.


*Heres the last part of the opening ceremony that was dominated by a spectacular display of FireWorks!*


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

very nice city!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

dimitrizacarii said:


> very nice city!


Thanks man...Sao Paulo is one of my fav cities as well:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW I thought it was much less developed I'm surprised


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

brazilteen said:


> WOW I thought it was much less developed I'm surprised


Hehe...I know....we have a big image problem.Brazil also gets unfair negative publicity from the international media and has an image prob...but our image problem is much much bigger:lol:


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics, It has a well developed area that is unknown for many forumers like me :happy:, unfortunately broadcasters show news about monsoons from Bangladesh, It would seem for them that nobody cares to know anything except bad news :bash:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice thread, good to see nice pics of Bangladesh....


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

Dhaka looks really nice. :applause:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

A-TOWN BOY said:


> Dhaka looks really nice. :applause:


Thanks bro!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*This video shows you how Bangladesh welcomes the world! It takes you on a long drive through the streets of Dhaka to give an idea of how kilometers of lighting has been put in place for the ICC Cricket Wolrd Cup 2011*.It covers roughly 50% of the decorative lighting that is there now and this lighting will be kept in place during the entire 2 months of the World Cup.Anyways,forward the video when necessary,but do go through the entire clip to see how BANGLADESH WELCOMES THE WORLD! 

*NOTE: DONT MISS THE LAST 35% OF THE VIDEO* to see how people are celebrating late at night in the streets prior to any defeat or victory.



_*Dhaka Shining*_


----------



## abrar bhai (Mar 22, 2009)

These pictures look really nice, and I want to thank everyone who posted them. Dhaka has gotten even more beautiful since the last time I saw it, and I want to see it again soon. But I don't want to be a downer, but Dhaka is just not the right city to have so many skyscrapers.


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^
I love the songs in the video.
Its so relaxing.
Though I didn't understand it :lol:
Nice vid. keep em coming....:cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*I believe that Dhaka has the highest number of Glass Towers and buildings in South Asia*.*Here are pics showing some of those buildings....*


_*PICTURES!*_


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Photos taken on the day of the BENGALI NEW YEAR(which was on the 14th of April,2 days ago)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!*
:cheers:


_A colorful celebration_(our version of the Rio Carnival?LOL)


















_New Year celebrations in a booming city_









_Misc_



























_All pics taken from Ershad Ahmed's Dhaka Blog_


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice updates Mirza!


----------



## KoolKool (Aug 4, 2009)

good-looking city! Dhaka is growing fast!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

^^
Thanks buddy.....

*HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS*





















Glass... (IMG_4096a) by Shafquat, wannabe photographer


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

mirzazeehan said:


> _New Year celebrations in a booming city_


:shocked:
Dhaka is steadily growing in a vertical direction. This thread is an eye-opener.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

flyinfishjoe said:


> :shocked:
> Dhaka is steadily growing in a vertical direction. This thread is an eye-opener.


Glad it is so...since we are neighbours,you should visit Dhaka sometime


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Great pics here! :cheers:


----------



## mr.hanoi (Jan 27, 2011)

Your country is grown so fast....Nice photos


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Keep them coming Mirza!


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome pics!! Is there any river flowing thro' Dhaka?? River front pics would be nice, if any!


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*According to a Recent estimate,there are more than 750 High Rise Buildings(12 to 30 storied) currently under-construction/proposed in Dhaka.*

*Once complete,these will dramatically change the city's skyline.Aside from that,more than 70 km of elevated expressways and flyovers are expected to be built within the city within the next 4 years.The process to take all over-head wires underground has already started.
Bangladesh's booming economy is starting to show.Dhaka is changing rapidly,and is looking better than ever before.Hope you enjoy the pics below*..:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Linguine said:


> Nice updates.....thanks.


 you r welcome!for your info,all pics above were taken by nokia n8


----------



## transurferx (Jun 26, 2010)

Very dark city


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

transurferx said:


> Very dark city


Well,all these pics were taken by me recently,and its now the rainy season here in Bangladesh.So that's why you see so many cloudy skiesThe monsoon season has started here in full swing!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bangladesh is a tremendous density.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice city! congratulations!


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

i am quite surprised! :cheers: btw, are those pics of the CBD? ^^


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks guys 



anakngpasig said:


> i am quite surprised! :cheers: btw, are those pics of the CBD? ^^


Yep...just like Manila,Dhaka has a number of business districts,as opposed to having one downtown area for all commercial activities.These pics are from those places


----------



## VietnamEagle2010 (Dec 22, 2007)

great pics, but i wonder with the big pop. of Dhaka and very little area, why don't they just build highrise or even supertall instead of just lowrise or midrise ?


----------



## samranali (Mar 1, 2009)

wow. amazing Dhaka. keep it up. grow faster. best wishes from Pakistan.


----------



## manbil777 (Oct 15, 2004)

VietnamEagle2010 said:


> great pics, but i wonder with the big pop. of Dhaka and very little area, why don't they just build highrise or even supertall instead of just lowrise or midrise ?


Well -- building highrise or supertalls depends on a number of basic economic factors.

1. Innovative and lightweight construction techniques for supertalls such as welded or bolted steel frames instead of RCC are still uncommon in Bangladesh (in fact most of South Asia). This drives up construction cost and is seen as not preferable.

2. Base rock in Dhaka -- and also most of Bangladesh is too deep at 60~80 meters below the surface (which is at sea level). Above base rock it is mostly micro-fine clay (recent alluvial soil) deposited in abandoned water channels which is subject to liquefaction and subsidence. 

Essentially The light clay has little sideways lateral-torque strength compared to much older (and denser) clay substrates in older non-delta Indian regions like Mumbai or even Kolkata. This cannot practically support highrises much less supertalls. If you still wanted highrises above 30 stories then piling will need to be all the way down to bedrock at 60 meters plus which will become very expensive and unprofitable.

I'm no Civil Engineer or Geo-technical guy. But this is my observation.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Hatirjheel Lake at night








Hatirjheel at afternoon


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kakrail

Kakrail Square, Dhaka by Mohammed Tawsif Salam, on Flickr

Views of the Parliament as requested earlier 

Louis Kahn's parliament IV by Juan Blazquez, on Flickr


Louis Kahn's parliament III by Juan Blazquez, on Flickr


Louis Kahn's parliament by Juan Blazquez, on Flickr

Newly completed bridge over Hatirjheel Lake

E60 - 2 by Testarossa Autodrive, on Flickr

Far outskirts of Dhaka

Song of everlasting memories by Sopnochora, on Flickr

Bangladesh booming

Known Dhaka – unknown beauty-1 by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr


Known Dhaka – unknown beauty-5 by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr


Known Dhaka – unknown beauty-6 by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr


Known Dhaka – unknown beauty-2 by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr

The road infrastructure of Dhaka is going through a massive overhaul to keep up with the city's unprecedented growth

9-Looking East from 3rd br-w by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

City life

DSCF7998 by emon_beat, on Flickr

Legacy of the Mughals

DSCF7889 by emon_beat, on Flickr


A Winter Morning by Mirza Zahidul Alam Shawon, on Flickr


Dhaka City College by Traveler Aslam, on Flickr


Colorful Bridge by xahid.sazib, on Flickr


Arco by fuadnsr, on Flickr


Paribag (0602) by Syed Mojaddedul Islam (Sagor), on Flickr


The city of Dream. by faisal_abc95, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

About 10kms of new lakeside roads and four bridges along have recently been opened in CENTRAL DHAKA transforming the look of the City's central area..


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka @ Night by Rifat J. Eusufzai, on Flickr


City Lights by ♪ ♪ Rupam ♫ ♫, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Headquarters of BGMEA (Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers & Exporters Association). Bangladesh is the 2nd largest exporter of Ready-Made Garments in the world.

The Undeterred duck of hatirjheel-w by Md Khairul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually, very nice photos from Dhaka


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Dhaka traffic
 My Dhaka City by M R Hasan
Gulshan Lakeshore
 Dhaka (Bangladesh) @ Night by zubair851
Dhaka from Shahbag area. Motijheel skyline is visible in the bakcground. 
 Dhaka Downtown by Hassan from Bangladesh


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Great:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Some of the newer roads of Dhaka. Dhaka will go through a massive infrastructure overhaul over the next decade to create a place for itself among major global economic hubs.

Hatir Jhil-015 by Shajal1, on Flickr

Mughal era buildings

Shower Hall. by Sabik Akand, on Flickr

Urban life of the youth of Dhaka

Ray of light 2 by Robin hasnat, on Flickr

Banani Residential Area- a rather old photo from 2011, a few more towers have sprung in the distance by now

shohore godhuli by Asif AB, on Flickr


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

nice pics ^^


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Source: http://ddspictures.wordpress.com/ Originally posted by jasonkazi in BD forums. View from a rooftop restaurant.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

New roads of Dhaka


The other side by Fayek Tasneem, on Flickr


Busy Dhaka at night by Fayek Tasneem, on Flickr


IMG_8644-HDR by Raihan Bari, on Flickr


Untitled by sabbir17, on Flickr

Gulshan intersection

IMG_5005 by balamuedzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good, very nice updates from Dhaka


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Gulshan

Gulshan skyline in the morning and at night

Overlooking Kathal Bagan, Green Road, Central Road and other parts of Dhaka from Bashundhara City shopping mall (8th floor)

Mirpur panorama

Sonargaon Road traffic


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates from Dhaka. :cheers:


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Sonargaon is the ancient capital of Isa Khan's kingdom in Bengal. It is located near the current-day city of Narayanganj, Bangladesh. The Panam city was the center of the upper-middle class people of 19th century Sonargaon. When Mughals conquered the Sonargaon in 1611 AD, the Panam city was linked with the main city area by 3 important bridges. Today this area is protected under the department of archaeology of Bangladesh.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The view from the office of... by Chantale Roxanas, on Flickr


night scape of Hatir Jhil, Dhaka- 2 by Towfiq ( New_Day_New_Life), on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## bairagi (Jun 9, 2009)

No new update for a long time.. are you guys all busy with Shahbag andolon?  wish you guys all the very best btw!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Road along Hatirjheel Lake

Dhaka at night 1 by The Silent Walker, on Flickr

Gulshan Lake

View from the roof of the new @Newscred #dhaka office by gholkr, on Flickr

The city that will have become the 4th largest in the world by 2020- booming Dhaka

Good morning Dhaka! by gholkr, on Flickr

Sonargaon Circle

Sonargaon Circle on Eid Vacation by Nirjhor Nandonik, on Flickr


Sonargaon Circle on Eid ul Fitr by Nirjhor Nandonik, on Flickr

Partial view of Baitul Mukarram mosque- one of the largest mosques in the world in terms of capacity

Ankheri Jumma Prayer by safirozpix, on Flickr

Residential apartments of Dhaka's growing middle class

The Moon by Hafizul I Choudhury, on Flickr

In less than just two decades ago, there probably was nothing here. Thats how Dhaka is changing.

Dhaka dream.... by Z A Y A N, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhanmondi Lake- one of the few "urban elite" neighborhoods

Dhanmondi Lake at Night by Nirjhor Nandonik, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good pics:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

xrtn2 said:


> Good pics:cheers:


Thank you


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The old and the new- the modern buildings of Gulshan among the remnants of the handful of shabby old buildings that have not been replaced yet.

Dhaka, Gulshan1 by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


Architecture-1 by Ruslan Haider, on Flickr

Uttara

Dhaka by imrul93, on Flickr

Dhanmondi Road-27 

Dhaka by Ananto H., on Flickr


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Incredible city.... 
It has lot of potential....I expect a lot of high rises in the near future and a great skyline .....


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

India Rocks said:


> Incredible city....
> It has lot of potential....I expect a lot of high rises in the near future and a great skyline .....


Yep, the future belongs to the subcontinent :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Apartments around Hatirjheel Lake

SUB urban cITY Dhaka by Syed Brinto, on Flickr

Hatirjheel Lake area by night

When Dhaka looks like Europe.. lol by Syed Brinto, on Flickr


DSC_3770-1 by Syed Brinto, on Flickr

Dhanmondi Lake

Dhanmondi Lake by ziaul.1976, on Flickr

More flyovers and overpasses are being constructed to ease the traffic situation

Flyover1 by ziaul.1976, on Flickr

Around the greenery of the Parliament area

Cycle by ziaul.1976, on Flickr

Karwan Bazar area

Dhaka City by C h a y [°ô] N, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Airport Road

busy street light trail by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


21st Century dream of a third world nation, It is more of a necessity by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


a third world capital by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


colors at night by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Parliament

Lake surrounding the National Parliament House of Bangladesh by Nirjhor Nandonik, on Flickr

Bashundhara City shopping mall

buy the way by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

...endless thrill begins!! by pusan_sm, on Flickr

Cycling is gaining popularity due to the extreme traffic situation

Bike, new trend of Dhaka by শখোগ্রাফি, on Flickr

The Pink Palace

INSPIRED BY GLORIOUS PAST by Mirza Ferdous Alam, on Flickr

Bangabandhu Stadium

IMGP1725 by subir_marak, on Flickr

Murals dedicated to the Liberation War of 1971

Sculpture at Cantonment, Dhaka by subir_marak, on Flickr

Gulshan-2 Intersection

As The Rush Comes ver. 3 by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr


Millions to Infinity by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr


----------



## rocker123 (Apr 16, 2012)

QatPhils said:


> i don't know, I said it looked like a Manila but they said 'they kindly disagree'.


nah, just dont say that in philippine forums.
you will get a lot of feedback filipinos are very reactive and at times O.A. hehe


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

Just came back from a trip to the motherland...and got loads of pics.So here they are...pics of my hometown:cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

All pics belong to mirzashahan



mirzashahan said:


> *Our pride and joy (Bangladesh Parliament building) Jatiyo Shongsad Bhaban*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

purple skyline by AquibMugdho, on Flickr


Kuril Flyover in twilight by Sanjeed (NatureLover), on Flickr


this is how Dhaka look like at night by Under Konstruction (Hasan Shahriar), on Flickr


a cloudy moon by AquibMugdho, on Flickr

Parliament area

DHAKA SMILES by Mirza Ferdous Alam, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Admin building of North South University

IMG_2625 by muhit.hasan, on Flickr

Monument to the people who brought down military rule in 1991 and helped establish democracy. With 170 million people, Bangladesh is one of the largest democracies in the world.

They never fear even it is dark or sun goes down by Ahmed Eather, on Flickr

Sunrise in Dhaka

its a blessing to wake up early in #morning - #sunrise in #Dhaka #Bangladesh by n_h_sarja, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Looking good Dhaka. Lots of good changes going on.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh is consistently ranked as one of the happiest nations on earth but how true is it? Here are random interviews with strangers of Dhaka.






Yes, we are among the people who still find joy in the smal things but with "modernization" as the need and greed for money creeps in, even I a staunch capitalist must doubt if we are happier because of it.


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

^^
A very beautiful video indeed.I suggest all to check it out:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

National Martyrs' Memorial

NATIONAL MONUMENT by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

Main atrium of Bashundhara City mall

SMI_3952 by Syed Mojaddedul Islam (Sagor), on Flickr

Monument to the guerillas of the Liberation War of Bangladesh

WAR MONUMENT 71 by bimboo.babul, on Flickr

Inside Bashundhara City mall

The Escalator - 1 by Syed Mojaddedul Islam (Sagor), on Flickr

Bangladesh Garments Manufacturers & Exporters Association

Beauty or pain... BGMEA Building at Hatirjheel by Shahriar Elahi, on Flickr

Dhanmondi Lake

Jahaz Bari by Mainul Islam Photography, on Flickr

Curzon Hall

01 Dhaka 018 by Tony UK, on Flickr

Ahsan Mazil, also known as the Pink Palace

Ahsan Manjil at Dhaka in 2011 by Shahnoor Habib, on Flickr


Dhaka City night view Panaroma by ah.bappa, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Change never Comes,it is Always Brought*



















*Each yellow box indicates the site of a 13-30 storied proposed or u/c Project*


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*National Stadium,Dhaka*










*Gulshan Lake*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos by SAIFUL
Source: http://profilebd.blogspot.ca/2013/04/dhaka-turning-into-city-of-glasses.html










Banglamotor area


















Panthapath area
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jtFjrUSYD...h_kawranbazar_dhaka16_by_saiful_profilebd.jpg



















Motijheel


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

এই আমার শহর by Mayel Mostafa, on Flickr

Parliament of Bangladesh- one of the best works of Louis Kahn

Kahn's masterpiece by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


Kahn's masterpiece by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr


Kahn's masterpiece by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr

Dome of Bashundhara City mall

When will you be again in our country? by The Shy Photographer (Timido), on Flickr

Hosni Dalan- a Shia shrine

Hosni Dalan by TuheenBD, on Flickr

Hosni Dalan by TuheenBD, on Flickr

Rainwashed Baitul Mukarram mosque- national mosque of Bangladesh and among the largest in the world in terms of capacity

Baitul Mukarram Mosque by TuheenBD, on Flickr

Gulshan area 

No চিন্তা, Just Play! by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Hatirjheel Lake

_MG_7216 by M Farid Ahmed, on Flickr

The dust roads show how this place used to be, Dhaka's main priority now is to continue building its infrastructure to facilitate the fast growing economy and population

Kuril flyover at dusk by Sanjeed (NatureLover), on Flickr


Gulshan

Dhaka Compact 30 Dec 2011 18.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Reds and Whites by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Dhaka- the city around which the life of the republic orbits

The City I live in by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Although many complain about the distribution of Bangladesh's economic growth- no one argues about the fact that we have grown

City of Lights?? by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

From the rooftops of Dhaka

Ray of Light by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

The Parliament can be seen in the distance

lights will guide you home by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


on a cloudy afternoon by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

BRAC University Dhaka campus

Let there be lights by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Construction is visible in each and every single street

Montur Chhad by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr

Bangladesh- out of the basket

Converting vegetarians into the midnight by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm glad to see the pics of Dhaka,intresting!!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset001 by The Silent Walker, on Flickr

Monsoon season

"The Rain is Here..." by zabir.hasan, on Flickr

Dhanmondi Lake

Lake by fr33wh33l1ng, on Flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Green Road, Dhanmondi, Dhaka

Celebrate the City Life! by ScRonY1, on Flickr

Niketan residential area

Celebrating the City Life 2! by ScRonY1, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Victory Day celebrations on Dec16th*










*Fireworks marking the end of power shortage*





































*National Monument *










*City dwellers checking out a newly opened 11km long flyover*














































*Bangladesh broke the world record for the largest human flag on Victory Day*




























*A 150 feet tall Glass Tower now marks the spot from where the war of independence began 42 years ago.The Light of independence beamed from this tower reaches over a 1000 feet into the sky*




























*eye candy on the streets of Dhaka*










*Cool cop??*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Gulshan Lake


Gulshan


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*View of the city from a newly opened restaurant*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Uttara- a suburb of Dhaka

City Lights by Mr.Ref, on Flickr

Dhanmondi area

Moonrise over Dhanmondi by Testarossa Autodrive, on Flickr


Within the Horizon by AquibMugdho, on Flickr


Light will guide you home.  by zitu53, on Flickr

Banani

a cloudy moon by AquibMugdho, on Flickr


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*A lot of construction going on in the city...*










*Recent years have seen greater focus on improving street lighting*



















*FLASH MOBS are popular in DHAKA these days* : )



















*At 4.1 million Square feet, newly-opened Jamuna Future Park is the largest Mall in South Asia and is probably the 11th largest Mall in the World*










*The mall has FIVE domes and atrium like this one below *


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

*Bangabandhu Safari Park,Gazipur,Dhaka*(Covering an area of 4000 acres)

Detailed VIDEO REPORT available at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-khND-TrCc


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/15176193225_59d13192bc_b.jpg



















https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5576/14559155729_8fbec9533d_b.jpg














































http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-
HFdDd5EG_bI/UPA6QDRS2JI/AAAAAAAAfv8/pEntIUuaVMQ/s1600/10203.jpg


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

EDIT


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

EDIT


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

--

*Tawsif Alam Khan/Flickr
Himel Paul/Flickr
Rakib Hason Sumon/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

DELETED


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images by (In order, from top to bottom)
TEDxDhaka/Flickr
Vipin Shekhawat/Flickr
William Veerbank/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images by (From top to bottom)
Ani/Flickr
Md. Razib-uz-Zaman/Flickr
Rahat Khan/Flickr*
​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images by (From Top to bottom)
(1).VipinShekhawat/Flickr - (2).Kazi Akib Bin Asad/Flickr
(3).Asif Adnan Shajal/Flickr - (4).Protik Rahman/Flickr
(5).Westin Hotels and Resorts/Flickr - (6).Mohammad Tauheed/Flickr*​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

There are some really nice buildings in Dhaka


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing these pics.Really enjoyed em:cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Our small Sundurban in our big Dhaka* 
 ​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

* Images by (From Top to Bottom)
LepetitNicholas/Flickr
HN./Flickr
Nomadic Samuel/Flickr
*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Are you ready for Dhaka?*


*Images by (From Top to Bottom
Maruf Ralhan/Flickr
Nijhor Nandonik/Flickr
NiJhor Nandonik/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

sebvill said:


> There are some really nice buildings in Dhaka


Mhhm. More and more are being built to international standards, which is a sign of prosperity and progress of the mega city.



mirzazeehan1989 said:


> Thanks for sharing these pics.Really enjoyed em:cheers:


You're absolutely welcomed!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

EDITING IN PROGRESS


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pictures of this city.

Thank you again


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*The Buriganga, the lively-dead river. 
BY William Veekbeek/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images by (From Top to Bottom)
Mdmunarbbir/Flickr
Akhter Hasan/Flickr
Rahat Khan/Flick*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Our little slive of Venice*


*Images by (From Top to Bottom)
a_salehin/Flickr
Ata Adnan/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Images by Ata Adnan/Flickr*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

A Walk





*Ramna park, our little gift to the world
Synthia Muzumder
Ziaus Shams
Anaya Rubyat
Jalal Ahmed*​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Louis Kahn Magnum Opus*
​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Old Dhaka: A game of badminton in front of colonial building in decay.*

*Ahsan Manzil: a gathering of some sort in front of the 'Pink Palace'.*

*Kamlapur Railway Station, Dhaka's central railway station: Keeping Dhaka clean and green.* 

*Keraniganj: Building ferry's, locally known as 'Launches'. The more ferry's there are the more merry people are in this riverine bound country.*

*Hatirjheel at Night: Dhaka's very own central park, still yet to bloom and mushroom.*

*Spider Man Mural: lurking behind Bangladeshis.*

*Lalbagh Fort: an oasis in Old Dhaka.*

*Buriganga river, the lively-dead river: one crazzzy venice.*

*Buriganga river: Paddle wheel steamers and launches. The orange tinge boats, locally known as 'steamers' are one of the best ways to experience the buriganga river, if you get the chance, board one. *

*Sonargaon Folk Art Museum, in Sonargaon, just outside Dhaka. The museum is going under renovation.*

*Ahsan Manzil: A hidden palace on the banks of the Buriganga.*

*Buriganga river: More of that crazy Venice.*

*National Botanical Garden: another oasis.*

*Jatiyo Sangsad Bhaban, National Parliament House: Yellow.*

*Sonargaon Folk Art Museum: a truly beautiful reflection.*

*Banani Lake: Tones of the rich and the poor*

*?: A morning break.*
​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Every December, Patriotic Bangladeshis show off their flag and remember the victory of independence from Pakistan that was achieved four decades ago on this month.* This goes on all throughout the month, and peaks on 16th of December.

So who really takes some time to buy a Flag, and then fly it high for the whole month..
*Who is the Bangladeshi patriot?*


*The poor Rickhaw-puller*









*The rich expat *









*The notoriously unruly Bus driver*









*The corrupt Builders..*


















*The Roadside vendor..*









*The Showroom Manager at Jamuna Future Park*









*The Pickup-van Driver*









*The Lighting guy at Hatirjheel, who switched on the colors of the FLAG*


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

*The 8km long "3 tiered/storied" Moghbazar-Mouchak-Shantinagar Combined Flyover*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Google street view available in Dhaka 

https://www.google.com.br/maps/@23....ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sL7NKPzyChT-zb9A5BE7PfQ!2e0


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*A collection of random photos I found*















​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*More random photos I found *











​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

*Club Cube, Dhaka, Bangladesh. The first dance club in the capital (And probably Bangladesh), going in and out with BANG(ladesh). @Jamuna Future Park -//- FT HedKandi and Krystal Roxx*




































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from Dhaka


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

christos-greece said:


> Very good, very nice updates from Dhaka


Thank you Christos, always appreciate your words! :cheers:


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

edit


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dhaka is not just the commercial center of Bangladesh,
it is the country's Political capital as well.

Therefore, many areas of the city have a more 'political/administrative capital-ish' look. 


*National Parliament---Center of Power*










*MP Hostel-where Members of the Parliament reside when they arrive in Dhaka from other parts of the country*











*Supreme Court--Highest court of the land*










*A 150 tall feet glass tower(its light beam reaching over 1000 feet) marks the spot from where Bangladesh's War of independence was first announced by the father of the nation*










Road near Parliament



















Roads near Ramna Park(A park popular with bureaucrats)



















*Government provided residences of Ministers occupy both sides of this road*

*







*

*Airport Road*

*







*


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

^^^*Enough of Politics/Administration/Bureaucracy and lonely green roads......lets talk Business!*
*Welcome to Corporate Dhaka.You can count more than 100 Glass Buildings in the post below*:lol:


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

​


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Dhaka is more than just a city; it’s a giant whirlpool that sucks in anything and anyone that comes within its furious grasp. Around and around it sends them, like some wildly spinning fairground ride bursting with energy. Millions of individual pursuits constantly churn together into a frenzy of collective activity – an urban melting pot forever bubbling over.

Dhaka is a city in perpetual motion and the glorious chaos is perhaps best viewed from the back of one of the city’s half-a-million fabulously colourful cycle-rickshaws, which fight for space on the city’s overcrowded streets with taxis, buses, auto-rickshaws and even horse-drawn carriages.

We can’t guarantee you’ll fall for Dhaka’s many charms, but sooner or later you will start to move to its beat and when that happens Dhaka stops being a terrifying ride and starts to become a unique blend of art and intellect, passion and poverty, love and hate.


Read more: http://www.lonelyplanet.com/bangladesh/dhaka#ixzz3TWgtoLjG

*Lonely Planet, one of the best descriptions of Dhaka.*


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Dhaka is certainly for the warn out traveler who has had enough with all the other cities, and want's something new and enthralling, and invigorating to the senses. It's a city for the experienced traveller who wishes for more, where he/she wants to find an abundance of beauty, he comes to Dhaka.

It's basically Bangkok on steroids and we all know what Bangkok is like.


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

EDIT


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here are pics I took during my recent weekend trip to Dhaka. :cheers:





































































































































*The picture below of banani road 11 clearly shows what has happened in various parts of Dhaka over the last decade.*
*When I used to walk down this road 20 years ago with my grand father,both sides of the road had small 2 storied houses like the white building seen below. Now most of them are gone, increasingly being replaced by modern office towers like the ones below. And why not?According to the IMF,in 2015, Bangladesh is the 5th fastest growing economy in the world!:cheers:*


----------

